

Ask HN: HN page dead after using back button - drallison

This behavior began a day or two ago.  I use Ubuntu 14.04 and Firefox 40.0 (latest updates).  From the HN page, traversing to cited link (and possibly others) then returning via the back button takes me back to the index page, but all links on the page are frequently dead. Reloading does not fix the problem.  The only recovery is to kill off the browser and restart. The failure happens frequently, but not all the time.<p>Is this a HN problem a Firefox problem, or what?  Does anyone else see this behavior?
======
davismwfl
This basically happens on my iPad in Chrome too except I don't have to restart
usually, just hit refresh to get the page back. I have never had it happen on
my mac laptop or Android phone though. Never looked into it but I noticed it
probably 3-4 months ago, just didn't bother looking into it as I just am not
using my iPad that much anymore since it has gotten so slow and buggy in the
past year.

